# Staples



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Haley said:


> How many staples per 250' of NM do you guys use? I feel like I'm using too many,but I don't know where to cut them out.


Oh boy, tonight is going to be great.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

2: one at each end.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use more staples than necessary, but I like things neat. Viking staples are best staples.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

We run all our homeruns across the trusses with no staples at all, so zero.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

What's a staple?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm now opening my third beer....


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Why not just use 8d sinker nails bent over at an angle? They are only $.005 each compared to the $.01 1/2" romex staples. Think of the savings we can reach here.


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

14..................


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

shoot a sheetrock screw though it slightly offcentered so it goes between the nuet and gr, quick and neat!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Haley said:


> How many staples per 250' of NM do you guys use? I feel like I'm using too many,but I don't know where to cut them out.


The actual number will varies a bit depending on how ya run the NM cable it can run anywhere from couple to a bunch of it. 

I have no specfic numbers for each run I go. but expect to use at least a bag of 250 or more NM staples easy. ( depending on the construction and where ya bring it. )


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

What is the code on supporting wire in the NEC? The CEC says within a foot of the box and every 5 feet.

(well it says it in metric but I translated for you guys  )

Hole through a stud is considered support


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

readydave8 said:


> 2: one at each end.


Lol!


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

If you are trying to bid this into a job then you need different customers.

Why are you asking in the first place?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

57 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

As few as possible, but then again I do stuff like bundle with scrape pieces of jacket, ty-rap onto CJ's, and wrap bundles with duct tape. Cause it's just ****ing romex after all. :lol:


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

brian john said:


> 57 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I calculated it this way too. However, if there are boxes along the way you would use more for support outside of your junction boxes. It's a loaded question.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Jlarson said:


> As few as possible, but then again I do stuff like bundle with scrape pieces of jacket, ty-rap onto CJ's, and wrap bundles with duct tape. Cause it's just ****ing romex after all. :lol:


Back when friction tape was commonly used in the electrical trade; you would be referred to as a:

Friction Tape Jockey!

Since that is likely what you would use.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Fewer, since these came on the market>>>










~CS~


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> As few as possible, but then again I do stuff like bundle with scrape pieces of jacket, ty-rap onto CJ's, and wrap bundles with duct tape. Cause it's just ****ing romex after all. :lol:


Are there bundling rules in the NEC?

Here if we bundle romex for more than one foot, we must derate it


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, iirc it's *24"* in the NEC Ed

~CS~


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Are there bundling rules in the NEC?
> 
> Here if we bundle romex for more than one foot, we must derate it


Yup., 

over 24 inch do kick in for bundling rules.,


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I thought the rule for supports for NM was 

8" from a nonmetallic box without a clamp, 
otherwise 12" to any box or fitting, 
and up to 54" apart 

So 4' for practical purposes, although I'll use a lot more most of the time, I'd rather use a lot and leave them very loose. (Is an overdriven staple or a missing staple more likely to cause trouble?) 

And I only use staples in a pinch, I don't do much residential construction so for what I do do, I prefer these


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Haley said:


> How many staples per 250' of NM do you guys use? I feel like I'm using too many,but I don't know where to cut them out.


Good question. It will vary depending on where it’s being installed.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Good question. It will vary depending on where it’s being installed.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Use the insulated staples only. The metal ones are bad.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Use the insulated staples only. The metal ones are bad.


Only homeowners, handimen, and Peter D use insulated staples.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Only homeowners, handimen, and Peter D use insulated staples.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I like things very neat so i use more than the average guy so the number per 250' would vary greatly but a box of 100 should cover it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

We roughed in a large custom home last week and used almost a full 5000 count bucket of staples.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> We roughed in a large custom home last week and used almost a full 5000 count bucket of staples.


Buying a 100ct box of staples is like an electrician buying a 15' coil of romex for $13 from Home Depot.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

eddy current said:


> Are there bundling rules in the NEC?
> 
> Here if we bundle romex for more than one foot, we must derate it


I think they give us 600mm, same as NEC.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> We roughed in a large custom home last week and used almost a full 5000 count bucket of staples.


Do you know how many feet of NM you used?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > We roughed in a large custom home last week and used almost a full 5000 count bucket of staples.
> ...


At least 5000 feet, probably more.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Buying a 100ct box of staples is like an electrician buying a 15' coil of romex for $13 from Home Depot.


A 100 count box of staples would last us about 10 minutes.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Only homeowners, handimen, and Peter D use insulated staples.


When you use romex staples in Peter D's home state of Fascistcusetts, they have to be insulated.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Been using Briscon blue insulated staples forever, for two 12-2’s whatever, and then I look at the website and see the red long ones are for two. Oh well.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Only homeowners, handimen, and Peter D use insulated staples.


IIRC, it's a Mass addendum .....~CS~


----------

